# Desert Iron Wood Moisture Content



## GeorgeS (Dec 23, 2015)

So I have a blank I would like to use for a pen and it's at 11%. Should I wait it out longer or do you think it would be ok?


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 23, 2015)

GeorgeS said:


> So I have a blank I would like to use for a pen and it's at 11%. Should I wait it out longer or do you think it would be ok?



Unless you kiln dry it or use heat of some kind, thats probably as low as it will get in your neck of the woods. Might get a lil lower if stored in your house ? 
@barry richardson or @shadetree_1 can probably answer it better tho

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Dec 23, 2015)

@manbuckwal Thank you sir! I'm gonna cut into her and see how it goes on the next one. I cut into a piece of rosewood tonight and it's a winner!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 23, 2015)

Pictures or it didn't happen... Chuck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Dec 23, 2015)

@Nature Man Here ya go! No drooling sir!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 24, 2015)

What's the opinion here of microwaving........I have no idea , just conversation I over herd.....


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 24, 2015)

I've microwaved rough-turned bowls and pen blanks. It gets them dry fairly quickly, but there are lurking dangers ... it's possible to set them on fire, and they can deform. You can also burn your fingers taking them out of the microwave (DAMHIKT).

I limit the thickness of what I'll microwave to less than an inch -- I don't want the outside half inch to be bone dry and the inside still wet, that's likely to cause stresses that lead to checking.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 24, 2015)

Sidecar said:


> What's the opinion here of microwaving........I have no idea , just conversation I over herd.....



I have one in my garage and use it all the time on buckeye. Usually start with five seconds and work my way up after many sessions on blanks being about 2" thick .

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 24, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> I've microwaved rough-turned bowls and pen blanks. It gets them dry fairly quickly, but there are lurking dangers ... it's possible to set them on fire, and they can deform. You can also burn your fingers taking them out of the microwave (DAMHIKT).
> 
> I limit the thickness of what I'll microwave to less than an inch -- I don't want the outside half inch to be bone dry and the inside still wet, that's likely to cause stresses that lead to checking.


Thats a neat store you have ! .............you guys do the coolest stuff !


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 24, 2015)

Sidecar said:


> Thats a neat store you have ! .............you guys do the coolest stuff !



Forgot to mention, and Tom reminded me -- don't do this in the kitchen microwave (unless you plan on buying a new one anyway)


----------



## rdabpenman (Dec 24, 2015)

I have an old toaster oven that works great for drying blanks

Les

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 24, 2015)

rdabpenman said:


> I have an old toaster oven that works great for drying blanks


I've got one of these too, I should try it -- what temperature do you normally set it?


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 24, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> I've got one of these too, I should try it -- what temperature do you normally set it?



Dunc, I use both, but I wait a while before I put blanks in toaster oven ( after many many trips in micro) my toaster oven has a turbo fan which I like because it moves the air around instead of the blanks just getting hot from the heating element . The lowest my toaster oven goes is 150

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 24, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> Forgot to mention, and Tom reminded me -- don't do this in the kitchen microwave (unless you plan on buying a new one anyway)


Howcome........? might be to late.......


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 24, 2015)

All the DIW I have metered is below 6% which is as low as my meter goes....


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 24, 2015)

Sidecar said:


> Howcome........? might be to late.......


Well ... let's say there's a little resinous sap pocket in the wood ... and you get it really hot ... vaporized resin coats the inside of the chamber, and it's going to be really hard to scrub off.

(But it will lend its aroma to everything you put in the microwave from that time on!)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 24, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> Well ... let's say there's a little resinous sap pocket in the wood ... and you get it really hot ... vaporized resin coats the inside of the chamber, and it's going to be really hard to scrub off.
> 
> (But it will lend its aroma to everything you put in the microwave from that time on!)


Ah ha ................makes since............wont do that !............cant ruin the kwiky bacon maker. when to lazy to pan cook

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 24, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> All the DIW I have metered is below 6% which is as low as my meter goes....



The benefits of living in the desert

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanks for all the info folks! I ended up using a pice of rosewood and will come back to the DIW very soon!


----------

